
Facebook has a movie piracy problem, but it can’t(or won’t) do anything about it - xbmcuser
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/13/17568302/facebook-movie-piracy-groups-copyright-security-streaming-links
======
iKSv2
Speaking from just a purely technical point of view, doesn't facebook track so
much of your data that its smart enough to find out who the owner of a
facebook profile with fake name and does piracy and who he is in actual
life,where does he live, what places he is at?

~~~
scotty79
Probably. Buy I think Holywood backed down a little bit on the whole "pirates
are killing us". As research flows in less and less people believe them.

------
Fej
I suspect the behavior will continue for a little while unhindered until one
of the big studios sues. See: Viacom v. YouTube.

The studios can at the very least harass Facebook until it does something.

